# Grizzly T10157 oak workbench



## Xtreme90 (Aug 29, 2009)

Hi,

Does anybody own or maybe have placed an order from grizzly for the T10157 oak workbench? If so are these benches a good decent flat surface? I'm hopeing to get some input on the quality of the bench.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

You posted this quite a while ago, did you get this bench? How do you like it?


----------

